# Over 150 model cars on ebay



## Bucktcherry (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm Bruce I 've begun to list over 150 Model Car Kits on Ebay. Most are reasonably priced. I've already sold the rare ones. Just a heads up My Ebay user name is diagnosticmonkey, Thanks and Enjoy


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I tried searching for you on ebay: "One or more of the seller user IDs you entered was not found."


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what he said


----------



## Bucktcherry (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry, Its diagnosticmonkey


----------

